# t1-11



## dlcj

We havent used t1-11 in several years cuz every thing has been brick or vinyl. Now we have a house with 9' walls and the owner wants 5/8" t1-11. My supplier says they dont make it anymore in 9'. Is this true or is it that they just cant get it?


----------



## mhdhinc

*none in local*

Well i think texture 1-11 has gone the way of the dodo .. cant imagine anyone wanting on their home. I know the 4/8 sheets are in every HD.. if you need 'custom' sizes search the web for texture 1-11. from looking looks like there are a couple brethren out there that can still get it in other sizes contact them maybe they can help.. though I still dont know why anyone would want it.. Maybe in dryer regions its ok but it was proved long ago that the atlantic eats it up..


----------



## Kgmz

Yes they still make it that size, my supplier can get me up to 4x10 sheets. Just looked it up at their secure online order site.

But I never use it anymore, and haven't in almost 20 years.


----------



## mdshunk

I saw some 4x10' sheets of texture 1-11 stacked on a commercial job several months back. I can still clearly see the Weyerhaeuser logo that was sprayed on the end of the stack. It's more like chipboard stuff rather than plywood t1-11, but the appearance is still the same.


----------



## Kgmz

mdshunk said:


> I saw some 4x10' sheets of texture 1-11 stacked on a commercial job several months back. I can still clearly see the Weyerhaeuser logo that was sprayed on the end of the stack. It's more like chipboard stuff rather than plywood t1-11, but the appearance is still the same.


That was LP SmartSide panels. I have used the ungrooved panels of this for soffits and porch ceilings on the cheaper houses.

http://www.lpcorp.com/sidingtrim/lpsmartside/products/panel.aspx




To the original poster: If this house is going to be painted and they don't want a natural stained wood look, the SmartSide is the way to go. These panels are pre-primed, hold paint well, and last longer than the real wood T-111. Also available in up to 4x10 sheets.


----------



## mdshunk

Kgmz said:


> That was LP SmartSide panels.


You had me doubting myself, since I'm sure it was Weyerhaeuser, so I checked into it. They make a product like SmartSide too.

_"Weyerhaeuser siding comes in several forms; Lap, Over-sized Lap and Panel. When looked at from the back, the product appears to be made up of small wood fibers (unlike the larger wood chips like Omni-board and Louisiana Pacific). Many people say the product looks like a "cardboard-type" material. Weyerhaeuser siding also can be identified by its repeating pattern. Weyerhaeuser siding tends to repeat its pattern every 61 inches."
_


----------



## JustaFramer

Kgmz said:


> That was LP SmartSide panels. I have used the ungrooved panels of this for soffits and porch ceilings on the cheaper houses.
> 
> http://www.lpcorp.com/sidingtrim/lpsmartside/products/panel.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the original poster: If this house is going to be painted and they don't want a natural stained wood look, the SmartSide is the way to go. These panels are pre-primed, hold paint well, and last longer than the real wood T-111. Also available in up to 4x10 sheets.



No they are not better they are about the same sub par. If one of the caulk nail head fail you have problems like lp clapboard siding. I know of on builder that did warranty work on all the houses they had built because of water logged t1-11, drywall falling offthe walls and mold. They have not used t1-11 since. 

With t1-11's known issues at 6 bucks a plank hardie is cheaper.


----------



## Patrick

T 1-11 the difference between a shed, and a home


----------



## Kgmz

I am tired. I didn't pay attention at all to the fact that you wrote Weyerhauser in your post, just to the chip board comment.

But I thought Weyerhauser got out of the plywood business. And if you want to see something funny look at this Weyerhauser ILevel page on exterior products. For siding they list James Hardie, LP SmartSide, CertainTeed, and a few others. The only siding product listed that is theirs, is their CedarOne cedar siding.


----------



## mdshunk

Kgmz said:


> But I thought Weyerhauser got out of the plywood business. .


Beats me. Just sayin' what I saw, is all. You could sum up everything I know about plywood in one word... Nothing. 

I find that, in general, when some guys say that they can't get thus-and-such, they just havn't checked with the right kind of supplier. Lowe's and Home Deopt, and even your local mom-and-pop lumber store, don't really cut it when you need something special all of the time. There are suppliers that serve the commercial market that are more used to sourcing odd products in a short amount of time. I have no idea where I'd get 54" x 16' drywall, for instance, but I see it all the time on bigger jobs. I'm certain the clerk at the Deopt would tell you it doesn't exist.


----------



## Kgmz

JustaFramer said:


> No they are not better they are about the same sub par. If one of the caulk nail head fail you have problems like lp clapboard siding. I know of on builder that did warranty work on all the houses they had built because of water logged t1-11, drywall falling offthe walls and mold. They have not used t1-11 since.
> 
> With t1-11's known issues at 6 bucks a plank hardie is cheaper.


 
That is true, but I do like how the SmartSide paints so much easier than the traditional T-111. I can remember years ago painting some T-111 on apartments we built. We had a few panels that even though they were primed they sucked the paint in almost to where it disappeared. Put on another coat the paint disappears, primed and painted again and it disappeared. We ended up pulling the panels off and replacing. I have noticed this on a few buildings through the years. You drive by and will see one panel that looks different.


----------



## neolitic

Roseburg makes T-111 in 4"oc and 8"oc and RB&B 12"oc.
They have clear fir which is an altogether different animal than YP.
It's been discussed here before, that fir is a much more stable product 
than YP. I could show you some right now 
that's been on for 25 years (oil stain) and looks just fine thanks.
Around here there is one real yard that will order it 
and I can get it from Menard as well.
There are others who make fir siding with the "football" patches,
but Roseburg is the only one I've found with clear veneer.


----------



## skylands

_I find that, in general, when some guys say that they can't get thus-and-such, they just havn't checked with the right kind of supplier. Lowe's and Home Deopt, and even your local mom-and-pop lumber store, don't really cut it when you need something special all of the time. There are suppliers that serve the commercial market that are more used to sourcing odd products in a short amount of time. I have no idea where I'd get 54" x 16' drywall, for instance, but I see it all the time on bigger jobs. I'm certain the clerk at the Deopt would tell you it doesn't exist._

Truer words were never spoken.

I tried to buy 6" cove vinyl base last week. Every lumber yard I went in told me that it doesn't exist. Then I showed all of them the Flexco and Armstrong websites and they answered that it was a special product that they can't get. So I called the distributer in Albany and they told me that I had to be a storefront business or they wouldn't sell to me. So then I went to the tile store and they called the same distributer who replied that it wasn't available because the tile store had to go through a dealer HOWEVER........there are no dealers in my area. 

.......all this for 96 feet of cove base. :bangin::bangin:


----------



## dlcj

thanks guys. Kind of what i figured. This h/o really wanted real board & batten but the thought of all the blocking required (200+ft of ext. wall) lead us to talk them into reverse b&b. At the time i did not Know it would be hard to get in 9'. Even though we are planing to house wrap the studs, real b&b would be full of cracks. Is there a sheet product that looks like real b&b? Neolitic, Where can i look for that Roseburg fur 12" rb&b? But anyway, my partner has allready told the suppler to order us a stack of 8' t1-11 and we will just use a z-flash at the joint, will have to at the gable ends anyway. That is if i cant come up with somthing better in time.


----------



## Patrick

dlcj said:


> thanks guys. Kind of what i figured. This h/o really wanted real board & batten but the thought of all the blocking required (200+ft of ext. wall) lead us to talk them into reverse b&b. At the time i did not Know it would be hard to get in 9'. Even though we are planing to house wrap the studs, real b&b would be full of cracks. Is there a sheet product that looks like real b&b? Neolitic, Where can i look for that Roseburg fur 12" rb&b? But anyway, my partner has allready told the suppler to order us a stack of 8' t1-11 and we will just use a z-flash at the joint, will have to at the gable ends anyway. That is if i cant come up with somthing better in time.


why not sheath it and use vinyl board and batten? The new stuff is really nice looking and rigid


----------



## dlcj

Patrick said:


> why not sheath it and use vinyl board and batten? The new stuff is really nice looking and rigid


I have not heard of that ( probably cant get it here :laughing There not sure yet but i think the h/os want it stained, Is the vinyl b&b available in a stained look?


----------



## Jason Whipple

Go to the Hardie site and look under "Vertical Siding". They have there own version of T1-11 called "Sierra". I just got 75 pcs delivered to a job yesterday (about $60 a sheet). All pre-painted. I've never installed this particular product of Hardies yet but can tell you they come in 4x8 and 4x10. The stuff is about 3/8" thick. I'll let you know how it is to work with after we get started on Monday.


----------



## neolitic

dlcj said:


> thanks guys. Kind of what i figured. This h/o really wanted real board & batten but the thought of all the blocking required (200+ft of ext. wall) lead us to talk them into reverse b&b. At the time i did not Know it would be hard to get in 9'. Even though we are planing to house wrap the studs, real b&b would be full of cracks. Is there a sheet product that looks like real b&b? Neolitic, Where can i look for that Roseburg fur 12" rb&b? But anyway, my partner has allready told the suppler to order us a stack of 8' t1-11 and we will just use a z-flash at the joint, will have to at the gable ends anyway. That is if i cant come up with somthing better in time.


No offense to anyone, but the Hardie RB&B looks really cheap.
OP --
Where are you? Would help everyone help you, 
if you edit your profile to add your location.
Here is the Roseburg web site:
http://www.rfpco.com/
I'm sure it'll be a special order, 
but at least they can tell you who they deal with in your area.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple

You might be able to run a combination of a freeze board on the top and a skirt w/ a small sill to avoid running a seam with 8' T1-11.

I looked at the Vertical Hardie siding today and it doesn't look cheap IMO. The paint is baked on so the finish (like all Hardie products) looks a little shinny now, but it mellows after about 4-6 months in the weather. At least it won't break when a kids ball or something hits it in a few years.

I tear off vinyl siding,I never put it on. :no:


----------



## Patrick

dlcj said:


> I have not heard of that ( probably cant get it here :laughing There not sure yet but i think the h/os want it stained, Is the vinyl b&b available in a stained look?


Both Alcoa and certainteed make it. It looks pretty sweet. I believe they have it in the stained colors that are available in quest.


----------

